# Shipping Containers from UK to Portugal



## Harmax (May 3, 2017)

Hi

We have a house in Central Portugal and we are trying to organise a container from the UK so we can take a boat (plus other household items) over.

I've had a look at some of the previous posts on here but, while many companies can accommodate a residential move, not many will transport the boat by container.

If anyone has done this before and can advise us or even recommend any good, reliable companies that offer a door to door pick up/drop service from Lancashire to Pedrogao Grande area, it would be greatly appreciated. 

We are going over to Portugal in a month's time, so we are really up against it now to sort this out before we go!

Thank you!


----------



## absy (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi Harmax

I used these guys for shipping a bicycle over for £40 a few years ago. 
https://www.goparcelexpress.com/
The service was pretty good and I can see they ship kayaks and canoes so maybe they can help or, if not, perhaps point you in the right direction?


For the usual household items I've used these guys in the past.
https://www.parcel2go.com/

The service was brilliant. 30kg for £20 if I recall correctly. I can't remember if that was with a groupon deal, but even without groupon it wasn't too expensive.
Our boxes were picked up from our flat in London and delivered to Portugal in less than a week. Tracked and signed for.

Failing that, hire a car and trailer and drive over?

I'm occasionally in Pedrogão Pequeno. A lovely, if un-visited part of the country. Enjoy the move and good luck!

Absy


----------



## Harmax (May 3, 2017)

Hi Absy

Thank you so much for your reply and the helpful links!
We might (fingers crossed!) have a carrier now that we've sourced through a friend but I will definitely follow up on your leads if it falls through or they can't transport the boat.

Our place is near Graca (not far from Pedragao) and we love the area too! 

Thanks for getting back to me!

Harmax


----------

